

New Google Nexus packaging sucks - jacobcrook
http://www.industryintel.com/news/read/3385372944/Weekly-Packaging-Design-Wrap-Up-Googles-Nexus-box.html
Why is this still an issue with packaging. I can't open half the shit I purchase
======
roguecoder
It really does. I ended up grabbing a bread knife, which was both effective
and enjoyable after spending ten minutes trying to get the thing open. The
whole thing reminded me of buying IKEA furniture.

Frustrating unboxing leaves me predisposed to dislike whatever it is I've just
wrestled out of the case.

~~~
yo-mf
I think you mean to say that your experience was more like this...
<http://mlkshk.com/p/54DT>

------
yo-mf
Honestly, it is not the packaging, it is the people...

